# I'll get back to you.



## polyglotwannabe

Oi, scenario: Two friends on the phone. The last thing one of them say:
''I am doing fine my friend. I am going to start teaching in a minute. *I'll get back to you''.*
Is there another way, one that is used more than '_depois eu te chamo depois'._
My try:
Estou bem, meu amigo. vou começar a ensinar em um minuto / vou a dar um aula em un minuto.. Eu te chamo.
I want to add that Hispanic people say a lot:
Te chamo pra tras!
Obrigado,
poly


----------



## Fernando de Carvalho

"Te chamo pra tras" cai mal.

Melhor: te chamo depois, te ligo logo, te contato em breve, &c.


----------



## polyglotwannabe

Thank you, Fernando. Great!


----------



## englishmania

Estou bem/Está tudo bem!
(Olha,) Vou agora dar aula./Vou agora começar a aula./Tenho aula agora.
Já te ligo./ Depois ligo-te./ Falamos mais logo./ Eu depois telefono-te.

"te chamo para tras"  is not correct in Portuguese.
Some people use the expression "devolver a chamada", but it doesn't seem ok in this context.
We also say "voltar a telefonar" but it would be the caller saying it.


----------



## polyglotwannabe

Awesome, E.M!. Thank you so much


----------



## Guigo

Ensinar, no contexto do _magistério_ (ensino) se diz, mais comumente: _dar aulas_ (uso geral) ou _lecionar_ (bastante formal). 

_Ensinar_ tem uma aplicação bem genérica, referindo-se a qualquer ensinamento, por exemplo: um pai ensinando o filho pequeno a abrir uma lata de doces ou um filho ensinando o pai como baixar um aplicativo para celular/telemóvel. 

Obs.: Houaiss informa que este verbo - ensinar - é transitivo direto e transitivo indireto.


----------



## polyglotwannabe

Thank you so much Guigo. Appreciated it!.


----------



## olivinha

polyglotwannabe said:


> I want to add that Hispanic people say a lot:
> Te chamo pra tras!
> poly


Hello Poly,
Are these _Hispanic_ people, long-time US residents, who use a literal translation of _I'll get* back* to you? _I've never heard te chamo pra tras. Still, it would be interesting to learn to which group of Hispanic people you are referring. Thank you!


----------



## polyglotwannabe

Olivihna, Puerto Ricans and Cuban use it a lot. Up there in NY, and here in Florida where I have been living since 2017. Te llamo 'patras!
Obrigado pela sua participação.


----------



## jazyk

Já ouvi muito te llamo pa tras nos Estados Unidos.


----------



## polyglotwannabe

É muito comum, jazyk.


----------



## jazyk

Eu sei. Hispanic New York


----------



## polyglotwannabe

E sim, para responder totalmente à sua pergunta, é equivalente a 'I'll get back to you' (on that) porque é usado quando você deve ligar de volta sobre algo que requer consideração urgente.

Hispanic New York. Good book, jazyk.


----------



## jazyk

Uma opção em português, se se tratar de telefonemas: retornar a ligação.


----------



## polyglotwannabe

Yes, very good option. An equivalent of the standard 'I will return your call'. Just a caveat: It is not used much in everyday speech today, where, 'I'll call you back' reigns supreme. It is more of white-collar type of jargon, what I like to call 'office clerk speak'.


----------



## Fernando de Carvalho

jazyk said:


> Já ouvi muito te llamo pa tras nos Estados Unidos.



Eso podría llevar hasta a malas interpretaciones! rs.


----------



## olivinha

polyglotwannabe said:


> Olivihna, Puerto Ricans and Cuban use it a lot. Up there in NY, and here in Florida where I have been living since 2017. Te llamo 'patras!
> Obrigado pela sua participação.


Thanks, Poly, very interesting! So I'm thinking it _probably_ comes from the English_ call you back_. Would you say it is also common among Portuguese native speakers living there in the East Coast?


----------



## polyglotwannabe

Would you say it is also common among Portuguese native speakers living there in the East Coast?
I can't say they  use it with any degree of certainty. I had a couple of friends in NY who, once in a while, used it, jokingly, I guess. Outside of that, I don't know.


----------



## Alentugano

Acho que em Portugal também poderíamos ir com "devolvo-te a chamada/o telefonema" ou "ligo-te de volta."


----------



## polyglotwannabe

@Alentugano .
Very close to the thread!. Nice!.


----------



## teehago

"Te chamo pra trás" é uma tradução bem literal, não faz sentido no português (português do Brasil, pelo ao menos). Ao invés disso você pode usar qualquer uma destas frases a seguir - todas elas soam bem natural!

Se você for retornar a ligação mais tarde (2+ horas depois de você ter se despedido do seu amigo), você pode usar:
*"Mais tarde eu te ligo, ok?"
"Eu te ligo mais tarde, está bem?"*

Se você for retornar a ligação em poucos instantes (em menos de uma hora), você pode usar:
*"Eu te ligo de volta quando [eu] terminar a aula, ok?"
"Eu te ligo de volta daqui a pouco, tudo bem?"*
"*Daqui a pouco eu te ligo de volta, tá?".*

Caso você não pretenda retornar a ligação no mesmo dia ou se você não quiser especificar em que momento - _talvez você retorne no mesmo dia, porém sem especificar quando_ - você pode usar:
*"Eu te ligo de volta quando puder, está bem?"
"Qualquer hora eu te ligo"
"Eu te ligo qualquer hora pra nós continuarmos conversando, está bem?" 
>> *_ou, de modo mais informal, porém natural e muito mais falado: "*Eu te ligo qualquer hora pra a gente continuar conversando, tá bem?"*_

As frases destacadas em *azul* são pequenos complementos que você pode usar no fim destas frases como forma de tornar sua despedida mais amigável e empática. 

*- está bem?
- tá bem?*_ (um pouco mais informal, é a forma contraída de está = tá. A maioria das pessoas do Brasil falam assim, é mais natural)_
*- está bom?
- tá bom? *_(também é um pouco mais informal. Também é mais natural)_
*- ok?*


----------



## polyglotwannabe

Holy Mackerel!.Teehago, que legal!.Que fixe! . Gosteiii muito de sua explicacão!. Bem detalhada!. Thanks.


----------

